# Can someone help me understand what the numbers mean?



## Trixie138 (Sep 23, 2015)

FSH = 9.0 mIU/mL
AMH = 0.303 ng/mL
TSH = 2.210 uIU/mL
Prolactin=14.2 ng/mL
LH=5.2 mIU/mL
Progesterone 0.6 ng/mL

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Trixie 


Your prolactin and TSH are good levels and within range 

Your FSH is on the high side but still under 10 so it's not worryingly high, it can fluctuate though month to month (mines 8.9 and I'm 32) I actually think your FSH is ok especially for your age 

Your AMH is very low I'm afraid, do you know what range they used to test it? Had nothing been explained to you? 

L xx


----------



## Trixie138 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lilly83 said:


> Hi Trixie
> 
> Your prolactin and TSH are good levels and within range
> 
> ...


Not really; they spoke in generalities. The doctor that did the test had his nurse call me and she just said that it was low and they referred me to a fertility specialist. I had those other tests done with the new doctor and he explained everything really quickly. He did say that I could try OE IVF but he just told me the typical success rates (depressing) for my age group. Being my first experience with all of this, I wasn't really sure what to ask! He left me with the decision of trying OE or DE IVF. I know much more now since that meeting because of all the research that I am doing, but I haven't called them back because it is too expensive so I am researching clinics abroad. (Also, I could be totally wrong but from what I have been seeing, it seems that clinics in Europe may be ahead of the US in some regards, use of lower STIM being one example). 
My DH and I are trying to put a positive spin on it that if we try OE IVF and get a BFN then at least we will have gotten to travel and it won't be all for nothing . Then we will think about DE and will travel again in a year. Trying to make an adventure out of a difficult situation.

Anyway, back to the post and thanks for your feedback.
I have no idea about the range. Which one is worse? High FSH or Low AMH?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a tough one to be honest, for me high FSH was worse, my clinic wouldn't let ladies with AMH of under 2 cycle with OE, a lot of clinics put restrictions on levels, my FSH had to be under 10. I did OE with AMH of 2.2 and FSH of 8-9 but then my FSH went to 23 so we moved to DE, if you have low AMH but normal FSH they usually try to aggressively stim you, if your FSH is high they can't do that as your levels of FSH are already too high (stim drugs are 'FSH') follicle stimulating hormones 

If your FSH is high and AMH low you could try a natural cycle but you have to weigh up you might get zero eggs, what's your AFC? I was giving 5-8% chance with OE with my levels when I first tried it. For me donor gave me my best chance so we did that 

Do double check the cut off for your UK clinic on what levels they will take xx


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Trixie - one thing to bear in mind with your AMH is that the US uses different units to the UK. 

Results can be reported in pmol/l or ng/ml. Do you know what unit yours was measured in?

The conversion factor is 1 ng/ml (usual US unit) = 7.14 pmol/l (usual UK unit)

So in UK units, yours is 2.16, which although is low is not terrible or unworkable. In fact everyone I know with an AMH of around that level or even lower has managed to get pregnant and have a successful outcome.

Also, it's worth bearing in mind that the consensus is that it doesn't indicate much about quality, more about quantity of eggs remaining, and even then it's only one measure. Usually docs like to look at it in combination with your FSH and antral follicle count. The most meaningful thing about AMH is it's an indication (which of course has variation within it) of how you will respond to fertility drugs - in fact that's originally what the test was designed for.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hadn't seen you were in US sorry, so you are pretty much same as I was for my own egg cycle, my AFC was 4. Do check out the high FSH/low AMH boards as there's some ladies there who cycled with similar levels, I would say it's wise to move quickly though 

Huge good luck! 

L x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Totally agree with Lilly about moving quickly if you want to try with OE - firstly because of your AMH, but more importantly because of your age (and corresponding egg quality) - as I'm sure you're aware - which in my opinion (without knowing your full history of course) is your biggest factor.

Good advice to look on the high FSH/low AMH thread, and check out the international clinics board too - if you haven't already. Sorry, don't mean to be teaching you to suck eggs!

BTW - the US generally do use higher stims than in Europe, but overall US success rates are higher


----------



## Trixie138 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks so much to you both! I updated my original post with the levels from my paperwork. This is such a confusing journey that I have just started down and given my age I feel like I have to learn so much, so fast to make a quick, informed decision. There is so much info online that my mind is quite blown right now   so I really appreciate your explanations! And thanks for the well wishes, too.


----------

